# Visiting UK as General Visitor



## IndianVisitor (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi,

Am an Indian, and planning to visit UK for about 3 months and hence applying for a General Visitor VISA for UK.

I have completed almost all the documents, but was confused about the "Sufficient Bank Balance" to be shown.
Is an amount of about 150,000 INR (as Bank Balance) sufficient for applying for the Tourist VISA?

Pls help...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

IndianVisitor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am an Indian, and planning to visit UK for about 3 months and hence applying for a General Visitor VISA for UK.
> 
> ...


What is sufficient depends on a number of factors, such as level of comfort you require (are you staying in 5-star hotels or in youth hostels?), your length of stay (3 months in UK will be quite expensive, esp around London), and if you are getting help from family and friends, such as free accommodation. So no exact figure can be put - it depends on individual circumstances. 150,000 INR is just over £2,000. If you are getting it as your net monthly income, that's not bad, but simply as bank balance it may not be, but that depends also on other factors, as I've stated. If £2,000 is all you have for your 3-month stay in UK, that's only £150 a week or £20 a day, unless someone else is putting you up free and feeding you, and you only need to pay for incidentals, such as entrance fees and local transport.


----------



## IndianVisitor (Jun 14, 2011)

Joppa said:


> What is sufficient depends on a number of factors, such as level of comfort you require (are you staying in 5-star hotels or in youth hostels?), your length of stay (3 months in UK will be quite expensive, esp around London), and if you are getting help from family and friends, such as free accommodation. So no exact figure can be put - it depends on individual circumstances. 150,000 INR is just over £2,000. If you are getting it as your net monthly income, that's not bad, but simply as bank balance it may not be, but that depends also on other factors, as I've stated. If £2,000 is all you have for your 3-month stay in UK, that's only £150 a week or £20 a day, unless someone else is putting you up free and feeding you, and you only need to pay for incidentals, such as entrance fees and local transport.


Thanks for your quick response...
Actually its true tht my accomodation will be free and am getting help from friends too.
but issue is that I don't hv proofs for those things to submit with my VISA application. Therefore want to confirm if that amount will be any obstacle in gaining the VISA?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

IndianVisitor said:


> Thanks for your quick response...
> Actually its true tht my accomodation will be free and am getting help from friends too.
> but issue is that I don't hv proofs for those things to submit with my VISA application. Therefore want to confirm if that amount will be any obstacle in gaining the VISA?


If you didn't enclose letters of offer from your family and friends, then chances are your application will be rejected on account of insufficient funds, if you actually asked for a 3-month visa.


----------



## IndianVisitor (Jun 14, 2011)

Joppa said:


> If you didn't enclose letters of offer from your family and friends, then chances are your application will be rejected on account of insufficient funds, if you actually asked for a 3-month visa.


OK...
So how much amount (per day) do you suggest I should target for??
Will £40 a day be sufficient???


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

IndianVisitor said:


> OK...
> So how much amount (per day) do you suggest I should target for??
> Will £40 a day be sufficient???


You must get letters of support/sponsorship from your people in UK, plus their recent bank statements to show they can afford it. Otherwise you'll probably need up to £100 a day to pay for accommodation, food and travels, esp in London.


----------

